# GE Refregarater, Freezer works but main cabin not cold!!



## jtwh20 (Jan 6, 2012)

My motherboard went out (fridge not cold, display not lit, constant clicking coming from motherboard area).

I found the part number (thanks to this site) and replaced the motherboard.
Now the fridge display is lit, and it turns on, but it is not cooling, even after 24 hours.
The fans are running as I can hear and see them turn. After 24 hours the compressor was super hot and the fridge nor freezer were cold.

Any suggestions / things I can look at next?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,



> constant clicking coming from motherboard area





> After 24 hours the compressor was super hot and the fridge nor freezer were cold.



See if the compressor is acually running. Sometimes the clicking is comming from the compressor.

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 8, 2012)

You said your fans are working. Make sure one of them  is the the condenser fan at the back underneath near the compressor. If it's not running the compressor will get hot. The condenser coils near there should be warm. If not, the compressor is not working.


----------



## RazorbladeUSMC (May 15, 2012)

I had a circuit board replaced about an year ago because my refrigerator stopped working, now the freezer works but my food in the main cabin does not get cold.... HELP!!  I'm a Disabled US Marine and I need to keep my Med's cold and I'm on a limited income!!


----------



## woodchuck (May 15, 2012)

The fridge gets its cold air from the freezer through a vent(damper) between the freezer and fridge.The fan in the freezer blows air through it. Make sure this fan is running. You may have to hold the door switch in for it to run.   There is a flap you adjust with the fridge temp. control. Make sure it's opening and closing when you adjust the fridge temp.
The problem could be the electronic control if you have one or the mechanical linkages.*

If the evaporator coils behind the back panel of the freezer are icing up because of auto defrost failure that will stop the circulation of cold air and eventually affect the freezer too.

check defrost timer, defrost heater, defrost thermostat. In most newer models the timer has been replaced by an electronic control board. If the heater and thermostat are ok it&#8217;ll be the control.


----------



## jeff1 (May 15, 2012)

Hi,



> now the freezer works but my food in the main cabin does not get cold



Many things can do that like woodchuck mentioned...would have to be investigated...
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html

jeff.


----------



## dglass4321 (May 20, 2012)

I have a GE Profile Arctica with the same problem.  I have taken apart the freezer section and the fan blades move freely but the fan won't turn on no matter what the control settings are.  Since it has been unplugged for several days, there is no frost or ice build up.  I have read other posts that talk about the mother board being bad, where is that located and how do I get to it?  Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## jeff1 (May 21, 2012)

Hi,



> GE Profile Arctica



Just names and not a model#...
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> I have read other posts that talk about the mother board being bad, where is that located and how do I get to it?



Normally on the back of the refrigerator behind a cover.

jeff


----------

